

Beyond Locks: Software Transactional Memory - spooneybarger
http://bartoszmilewski.wordpress.com/2010/09/11/beyond-locks-software-transactional-memory/

======
baddox
That's very interesting. I just took my final exam for my OS course, and one
of the questions asked us to explain the traditional model of implementing
symmetrical multiprocessing in a kernel (refining a giant lock into finer-
grained locks by identifying supposedly independent areas of kernel space),
and then to explain an alternative approach. In answering, I mentioned
transactional memory and hardware support for atomic operations (e.g. compare-
and-swap). This article would have been a great help!

